# 02 spec v hard starting and evap problem



## publius (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello everyone, I just purchased a 02 nissan sentra ser spec v last week and it gives me a problem today.

In the morning, when I tried to start the car, it just don't start and the temperature outside is not that low, about high in 30. After I give it more gas, it started but there was some blue smoke came out of the exhaust and it smells like the engine just burned some oil. 

Another problem that the car has right now is the check engine light is on, I took it to a repair shop and people there tell me that the car has a evap leak problem and I need to take it to the dealer to fix it.

Anyone could give me some ideas about what is going on with it and how to fix the problem? If I take the car to the dealer, how much will it cost to get the car repaired?

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The blue smoke might be from cracked or old valve stem seals they let oil down to the cylinder after the car sits for a while. Not a major problem as it doesn't usually continue to smoke once car is running unless seals are very bad and also it would appear worse because of several failed attemps at starting. In relation to the starting problem, have you checked that the battery and connections to chassis earth and starter are all clean and tight? Since it is a new car for you check that sparkplugs leads etc are good because you don't know their condition.The evap leak problem will need to be scanned to pinpoint the exact cause easily, it could be anything from fuel cap to cracked hoses causing the light to be on. Even the evap leak might be connected to the hard starting because of fuel tank venting problem making it hard for the pump to pick up fuel.


----------



## publius (Nov 8, 2009)

I tried to start the car this morning and it just start right up. I guess it might because I let the car sit there for several days before I started it on a cold morning.

Another thing I noticed is that on the dash board, when I turn to the key to the position where all the electric works, the oil light and the battery light is on, however, when the engine is running, all the light just go off. I wonder if that is a problem. I talked to a mechanic and he said that if the light is off while the engine is running, then it is OK.

Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The mechanic is right about the lights they will only come on with the engine running if a problem. If you ever see the oil light come on when driving turn the engine off as soon as you can because it means low oil pressure that will kill the engine very quickly if you keep driving. If the battery light comes on when the engine is running it means that the alternator is not charging the battery and you will end up with a flat battery if not seen to.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Check with dealer and make sure that all the recalls were performed on your car. Evap vent control valve was a common problem on these cars so also check that out. While your at it, test out your primary 02 sensor and MAFS.


----------

